# omg omg omg my cherryculture order came in!!



## urbanD0LL (Dec 10, 2009)

there's so much stuff , i'm so excited !! it looks like there are 2 items missing and they didn't send me an invoice though .
my camera is [email protected]#$% , i'll see if i can take a picture with my phone's camera later on !


there ya go ... had to add my CB cd, don't shoot me ! boy has talent.


----------



## mariserinb (Dec 10, 2009)

weird, they always send me an invoice! but enjoy!!!

and i agree he has talent....but i'll only get his music for free lol


----------



## Face2Mac (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice Haul.

I will be buying CB, too. I can separate talent from their personal for a  one time offense.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Dec 11, 2009)

yah that's what i'm saying ...like if a CB song comes on at the club i'm not gonna stop dancing suddenly and cross my arms and pout ...

but yah , they messed up my order so bad LOL , not thaaat bad but yeah ...  i'm so upset i didn't get an invoice aarrghh ! and there's this random bronzer , i hope it's one of their gifts and i didn't get billed for it . i emailed them already now let's wait & see ...


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow, great haul!!!


----------



## Kragey (Dec 11, 2009)

Great haul! Is that bright pink NYX shadow Cherry? If so, congrats, I love that color!

In the future, you may want to save/print a copy of your order when you buy stuff. I always save digital order receipts to my desktop until my order arrives and I've checked everything.

I actually think Chris Brown's voice is scratchy and overrated, but to each their own.


----------



## kaliraksha (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow, that is one awesome haul!


----------



## Nicala (Dec 11, 2009)

Yay NYX!
Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Dec 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Great haul! Is that bright pink NYX shadow Cherry? If so, congrats, I love that color!

In the future, you may want to save/print a copy of your order when you buy stuff. I always save digital order receipts to my desktop until my order arrives and I've checked everything.

I actually think Chris Brown's voice is scratchy and overrated, but to each their own. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

:O scratchy ??!! nooo he's awesome ! 

and the bright pink is actually red pink , crazy amazing color ! but i have cherry too .


----------



## nebbish (Dec 12, 2009)

Oooh, that looks awesome! I've only gotten one order from Cherry Culture, but I loves them.

Not a huge CB fan ... I will admit to feeling the urge to dance when his songs come on, tho.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 12, 2009)

Every one makes mistakes. I was a partying whore a couple years ago. People still love me. People deserve second chances. If he fucks up again, then I will write him off. Nice haul. Fucken cherry culture always fucks up my orders.


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice haul.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 14, 2009)

dannnnnnnng!!! nice haul!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_there's so much stuff , i'm so excited !! it looks like there are 2 items missing and they didn't send me an invoice though .
my camera is [email protected]#$% , i'll see if i can take a picture with my phone's camera later on !


there ya go ... had to add my CB cd, don't shoot me ! boy has talent.

[/I]
  [/TD]
 [/TR]
 [/TABLE]



hey momma what do u think of the NYX glitter palettes_


----------



## x-giggles-x (Dec 14, 2009)

wow nice haul. enjoy.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Dec 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_hey momma what do u think of the NYX glitter palettes_

 
well there's one i didn't order , i wanted sweet chocolate brown & they sent pretty in pink , but the colors are pretty esp. the first 3 .
the other one is royal violets and it's sooo gorgeous. all 5 of them are glitter heaven , they go on soft too . 
there's not that much in them though , like i dug my finger in one of them and could already see the bottom  of the pan lol .


----------

